# This guy will be in the nuggets roster



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Francisco Elson is playing in the spanish league, nuggets owns his rights
Name:Francisco Marinho Robbij Elson
age: 27
28-02-1976
from Holland
height: 211 cm /6'11
Center
college: California University

have anyone seen him playing?


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

nope, sorry. I hope he's good though.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

If he were better than Andersen he would have been on the team last year. This guy has been playing in Europe for like 5 years, he is a nobody and will never play in the NBA. He is just another Dan Mclintock.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

TRADE HIM TO DETROIT WIT CARMEL FOR dm


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> TRADE HIM TO DETROIT WIT CARMEL FOR dm


You made me wonder if the nuggets may sign a free agent and trade him for the 2nd pick (does the draft happens before the start of the free agents deals?) if yes for Darko Milicic. Detroit needs a veteran big man, so would you guys sign Olowokandi or anybody else and trade him for Darko and some pick or player else? would be the same than sign Darko and a role player for about 6 million.


----------



## BanePH (May 24, 2003)

*.*

...................


----------

